# ترنيمة ماذا يصنع لكرمي



## ayman_r (17 فبراير 2008)

الترنيمه بتقول

حبك لشر الهب ظهري بالصيات 

وكمان

ما هو ذنبي حتي اصلب كقطاع الطرق

وكمان 

هل رابت الصليب ملطخا بالدماء 



http://www.4shared.com/audio/BLTFqxEV/YouTube_-___.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ماذا يصنع لكرمي*

ترنيمة جميلة اوى يا ايمن ..اظن اللى بيرنمها نجيب لبيب مش كده؟

ودى كمان نفس الترنيمة بس لفريق قيثارة داود من شريط رحلة غربة
ترنيمة ماذا يصنع لكرمى 

ميرسى اوى يا ايمن ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## استفانوس (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ماذا يصنع لكرمي*

من اروع الترنيمات التي احبها
وتتلذذ بها نفسي
اشكرك عزيزي
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ayman_r (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ماذا يصنع لكرمي*

شكرا علي الردود 
والترنيمه دي لواحد اسمه عادل عبده
قريق الخلاص


----------



## نبيل مليكه (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء
​


----------



## ragoooo (15 أبريل 2009)

*مش  عارف احمل الترنيمة ممكن حد يدلني انا بدخل 4shared لكن بيقوللي فشلت المحاولة مفيش موقع تاني احمل منه الترنيمة اشكركم والرب يبارككم​*


----------



## ayman_r (16 أبريل 2009)

ممكن تحمل الترنيمه من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ewlnnummz2m


----------



## michael_nbe (16 أبريل 2009)

الترنيمة دى من أجمل الترانيم اللى سمعتها فى حياتى
كلمات ولحن  بجد ماتتعوضش
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس على الترانيم الحلوة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

ميررررسى على الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ragoooo (22 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااا يا ايمن ع الترنيمة بس علي فكرة اللي بيرنمها واحد اسمه منير حبيب و اللي رنمها اول واحد هو عادل عبده فعلاُ
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ابن المناهرى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## bant el mase7 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ترنيمة روعة ومش ممكن تمل من سماعها ابدا.الرب يباركك.دى من احب الترانيم عندى.


----------



## احبني مات عني (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيمة

بس رابط التحميل لا يعمل

برجاء مراجعة رابط التحميل​


----------



## besho55 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااااال


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر ليكم

للترانيم الرائعه

الرب يسوع معاكم


----------



## قلدس (28 يونيو 2010)

*مش عارف احمل الترنيمة ممكن حد يدلني انا بدخل 4shared لكن بيقوللي فشلت المحاولة مفيش موقع تاني احمل منه الترنيمة اشكركم والرب يبارككم​*


----------



## قلدس (29 يونيو 2010)

عيز احمل اوبريت ماذا يصنع لكرمي للاخ عادل عبده
. وهو غير موجود على الروابط الموجودة بالنتى


----------



## nermeen1 (29 يونيو 2010)

اللنك مش شغال يا جماعة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 يونيو 2010)

تم تعديل اللينك 
سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## مفدي نبيل (10 أكتوبر 2010)

الرب يبارككم


----------



## jamy (24 يناير 2011)

متشكر جدا على الترنيمة الجميلة دى  ربنا يزيدكم بركة


----------

